# KW Suspensions Limited Time Offer



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

SPECIAL OFFER FROM VWVORTEX & KW COILOVERS
To officially introduce the new reference standard in Coilover suspension for your VW or Audi and launch the formation of KW Suspensions North America, KW Suspensions and VWVortex have partnered to bring you an unprecedented offer.
KW North America believes that the power is in the experience, and this offer will allow many of you to experience first hand Europe’s #1 selling coilover system. The best spokesperson for any product are loyal enthusiasts who believe in your product. To back this up, KW Suspensions North America has taken a portion of its ad campaign offline to facilitate this one time very limited offer.
Until October 23, a limited quantity of the next generation of Variant 1 KW Coilovers with the new patented revolutionary seal technology are available for sale at an unprecedented introductory price that will not be repeated:
25	MK1 – Rabbit, Jetta, Scirocco, Cabrio
25	MK2 – Golf, Jetta, Corrado, Passat
25	MK3 – Golf, Jetta, Cabrio, Passat
25	MK4 – Golf, Jetta, Beetle, Passat 
25	AUDI – A4, S4, A6, TT
*ALL VW APPLICATIONS $889*
+shipping and handling
*ALL AUDI APPLICATIONS $945*
+shipping and handling
These kits will be sold on a first come first serve basis, and will no longer be available at this price once these quantities are sold out. Orders will be shipped out on October 19, 26, and November 9th 2001.
To become part of the KW Suspensions team and take advantage of this special offer call 1-888-530-1433.
For more information on KW Suspensions North America, applications, specifications, regular retail pricing etc log on to http://www.kwsuspensions.com


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

how bout we take this sticky down since its so old


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Unless KW is honouring decade old pricing?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

So I can still pick these up for $945, lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

